# What Did You Do When...



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

What'd you do when Horry hit the game winning shot in Game 4 at the buzzer of the WCF.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i hope you didn't start this thread to cause problems...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

He made it to cause problems, Bizzy...

http://www.basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6139

To quote Jemel Irief, the moderator of the Lakers board...



> I wish we could get a response from a Kings fan


and then IV...



> I celebrated as if I were there!
> 
> P.S. you should post that same question on the Kings forum! it would drive them crazy


and then <<< D >>>...



> Yeah but I would get suspended. :laugh:


Shobe42...please, I really honestly thought you were better than this...I was wrong... :sigh:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Like I said earlier, I went crazy. I logged onto lakersground.net and made fun of Kings fans! The next day at school, I made fun of all the Laker haters. :banana: 

It was a joyous occasion. :yes:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Could someone please explain to me why Laker fans are allowed to trash talk and everyone else is not!? This is a total double standard and it's not fair. I would APPRECIATE it if the moderators wouldn't just sit on their hands when this crap happens!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Could someone please explain to me why Laker fans are allowed to trash talk and everyone else is not!? This is a total double standard and it's not fair. I would APPRECIATE it if the moderators wouldn't just sit on their hands when this crap happens!


Oh yeah good one..no one ever trashes Kobe and Shaq or says there was a conspiracy  

People who don't like the Lakers always say that stuff, and the mods let it go even though it will end up in a fight..great double standard


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah good one..no one ever trashes Kobe and Shaq or says there was a conspiracy
> ...


Wilt, I agree with what you're saying somewhat. Yes, there have been threads about Bryant and conspiracies. But those normally have some potential for actual discussion. This was just immature. There was absolutely no reason to make this except to be rude, and it's still open. This should be closed. Please close it, somebody.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Wilt, I agree with what you're saying somewhat. Yes, there have been threads about Bryant and conspiracies. But those normally have some potential for actual discussion. This was just immature. There was absolutely no reason to make this except to be rude, and it's still open. Why is it still open?


I agree that this thread has no purpose-it IS rude, and should be closed, but I don't think there is a double standard in moderating between Laker fans and non-Laker fans, both do things they shouldn't.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that this thread has no purpose-it IS rude, and should be closed, but I don't think there is a double standard in moderating between Laker fans and non-Laker fans, both do things they shouldn't.


OK, I know there's no conspiracy in moderating. I'm just saying that some members like g-dog-rice got away with an awful lot, and that's not fair to the people who try to follow the rules. This is an example of this. Nothing's gonna happen to shobe42 or harper time, and we all know this. So what's the point of me trying to follow the rules if nothing's gonna happen to me?

That's all I was trying to say...sorry I overreacted...


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> He made it to cause problems, Bizzy...
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6139
> ...


yup, i remember reading that...that's why i said what i said. :yes: 

anyway, yes, this thread should be closed, and it was uncalled for. if the situation was reversed, laker fans wouldn't appreciate a thread like this either.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, I know there's no conspiracy in moderating. I'm just saying that some members like g-dog-rice got away with an awful lot, and that's not fair to the people who try to follow the rules. This is an example of this. Nothing's gonna happen to shobe42 or harper time, and we all know this. So what's the point of me trying to follow the rules if nothing's gonna happen to me?
> ...



Hey you Kings fans like KC should get in trouble more. G-dog-rice is banned fool. Why should I get in trouble? All I did was answer the question... In the words of your friend KC, ***enough with the personal insults***


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I would just like to apologize for making a bad thread even worse. I could have kept quiet and this would have been locked down cleanly, but I decided to get angry and I made an accusation I should not have made. I apologize.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Please close this thread.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay, thread closed.


----------

